# Liquid feed stimulant?



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone know a good liquid carp and koi feed stimulant that I could use to mix in with my pellets for pre baiting and chumming. One carp fisherman I know sais there is a secret liquid fish feeding stimulant that some feed stores or fish stores sell....but not many. Because he is sworn to secrecy he can not tell me what it's called. I'm not necessarily looking for that exact one but I would sure like to experiment with something like it. I have checked some pet stores on my area and nobody has anything like it .


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Wacker Baits has a feeding stimulant called obsession. I have used it both in oats and grits pack bait recipes..


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Chillydigits said:


> Wacker Baits has a feeding stimulant called obsession. I have used it both in oats and grits pack bait recipes..


Works well? Is there a specific ratio I should use?


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I use it in conjunction with R&W strawberry daiquiri flavor, and in the fall with R&W butternut cinnamon. I add 2 caps of obsession along with 3 caps of R&W to my pack bait mix.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice.....thank you very much sir


----------

